# Spark Plugs & Removing Engine Cover



## emmills3 (Nov 23, 2008)

I own a 06 Jetta 2.5L. I've been hearing a clicking sound when the engine is running and it seems to be coming from where the plugs are located. My guess is that one of the plugs are jumping and I'm looking to investigate and possibly replace the plugs/wires.
I'm having trouble removing the plastic/carbon fiber(?) engine cover. I cannot find any suitable location that seems to be holding it down. The only thing I can find is a rubber plug around an allen head bolt that I cannot get to. For reference, this is what my engine cover looks like:








Any suggestions on how to remove the engine cover w/out breaking it?


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plugs & Removing Engine Cover (emmills3)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262
search search search haha


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark Plugs & Removing Engine Cover (emmills3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emmills3* »_I own a 06 Jetta 2.5L. I've been hearing a clicking sound when the engine is running and it seems to be coming from where the plugs are located. My guess is that one of the plugs are jumping and I'm looking to investigate and possibly replace the plugs/wires

The 2.5L motor doesn't have a common coil/distibutor plug wire set ignition system. There are individual coils on each plug that get low voltage signal and then fire that plug. One of those "coil packs" could be cracked and leaking spark. There is a special tool that makes removing coil packs ez and prevents damaging them (you should also read proceedure in Bentley...you don't just yank 'em outa there!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

